
Gendered behavior as a disadvantage in opensource software development - turnitoff
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sk4fmszl94t0jba/Vedres_Vasarhelyi_Gendered_behavior_disadvantage.pdf?dl=0
======
turnitoff
A lecture was supposed to be held on this study but was cancelled at the last
minute by the Hungarian Academy of Sciences citing "connotations with gender
studies".

More info here:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=hu&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fqubit.hu%2F2018%2F10%2F02%2Fa-
magyar-tudomany-unnepe-betiltott-ket-eloadast-a-magyar-tudomanyos-akademia-
vezetese&edit-text=&act=url)

